# rear fog install for mk4 jetta



## Turbojettamk4 (Sep 23, 2003)

where can i find these little things and what are they called? 
the metal clip things on the end of the wire. i went to autozone and all they had were gm, ford ones.


----------



## Ricky Bobby (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: rear fog install for mk4 jetta (Turbojettamk4)*

you can get them at the dealer, its just a repair wire
part number is 000 979 133
rear fogs are fun http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Turbojettamk4 (Sep 23, 2003)

*Re: rear fog install for mk4 jetta (kurtanglevr6)*

thank you.


----------



## Ricky Bobby (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: rear fog install for mk4 jetta (Turbojettamk4)*

anytime


----------



## SN8K (Dec 22, 2006)

*Re: rear fog install for mk4 jetta (kurtanglevr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kurtanglevr6* »_you can get them at the dealer, its just a repair wire
part number is 000 979 133
rear fogs are fun http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Turbojettamk4 (Sep 23, 2003)

*Re: rear fog install for mk4 jetta (SN8K)*

didn't feel like making a new thread, but i am also wiring up some fog lights and want to know the correct pin to use in the oem euro switch. i know #9 is for the rear fog, but what is for the front?


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

*Re: rear fog install for mk4 jetta (Turbojettamk4)*

8


----------



## Turbojettamk4 (Sep 23, 2003)

*Re: rear fog install for mk4 jetta (dennisgli)*

awesome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif this forum is the best one out of all b/c it actually answers questions http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## gehr (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: rear fog install for mk4 jetta (Turbojettamk4)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








New Q: Just installed the fog light today and was wondering if it's possible to run a wire over to the right side and have both sides......I know that's not the Euro cool thing to do but in Phx how often will I really use them for fog anyway??!!! I figure they'll be better at pushing off tailgaters, which is a common problem in Phoenix!


----------



## Turbojettamk4 (Sep 23, 2003)

*Re: rear fog install for mk4 jetta (gehr)*

you can do that if you wanted. i have seen it done before as a rear fog and as another set of brake lights.


----------



## luv_the_dub (May 20, 2005)

*Re: rear fog install for mk4 jetta (Turbojettamk4)*

I don't mean to stray any one from doing things the right way but I just took my cards out and wired the rear fogs to the runnig lights so they come on with the rest of them


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

*Re: rear fog install for mk4 jetta (luv_the_dub)*

I hope you're running low wattage bulbs then!


----------



## gehr (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: rear fog install for mk4 jetta (dennisgli)*

So, I installed a wire over to the other light assembily and it works fine except.........there is a body seam that wont allow the same size of bulb to fit!!! Going to try and get two smaller 21W bulbs to replace the standard size!


----------



## Clod (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: rear fog install for mk4 jetta (gehr)*

If anybody is interested in doing this mod let me know, I can help http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## luv_the_dub (May 20, 2005)

*Re: rear fog install for mk4 jetta (dennisgli)*

I am and I made sure that they were also smaller in size because I tryed the regular size and broke one try'n to put the card back in


----------



## flygliii (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: rear fog install for mk4 jetta (luv_the_dub)*

Hey Clod, any info for an '89 Jetta? I've got the basic idea down: I have the European swtch, run a (what gauge?) wire under the door into the trunk, make a hole in the panel for the bulb to fit (unless you have an E-code tray), but then...what to connect the wire with, what holds the bulb in place, and what # bulb to use? 
Thnaks ahead of time in hopes of assistance...


----------



## Clod (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: rear fog install for mk4 jetta (flygliii)*

take a look at this link, it should help you out
http://cabrios.20m.com/tuning/...a.htm. 
Not sure what year car this is for http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

